# Blue Buffalo



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

So I have decided to try blue buffalo(for those that have read my smelly question), found a carrier in my area(they can order it in).
I have it down to 4 kinds, which do you think is the best, and the weakness' and strengths.

http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/bc-indo ... th-chicken

http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/bc-sensitive-stomach

http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/bc-fini ... ken-turkey

http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/freedom-indoor


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad you found someplace that can get it for you!  I think I'd go with the last one, grain-free, since that's always nice. The fat is also at a good level on that one, around the "normal" range that most hedgehogs do fine on. There's nothing really wrong with any of the other formulas either though, unless your hedgehog's overweight or prone to it, then they might be a bit too high in fat with 15 and 16%s.


----------



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I will try the grain free one thanks!

My hedgehog is not over-weight. He does not stop running long enough to put on weight. He prefers running over pigging out on food


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, that's good! Once you have him on the grain-free one then, make sure to keep an eye on his weight - if he starts losing weight at all, you may end up needing to mix in or use one of the higher fat ones to keep him healthy. But it shouldn't hurt to try out the grain-free one first and see how he does.


----------

